# Golden Tree Snake



## saratoga (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a northern colour variant of the Green or Common Tree Snake (_ Dendrelaphis puctulatus_) with is found through much of eastern and northern Australia.

This one was photographed in the late afternoon light on some paperbarks in Kakadu National Park, NT. In the Top End these are usually this beautiful golden yellow colour.....hence the local name of Golden Tree Snake.





]


----------



## itbites (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah so pretty I miss my goldens


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gorgeous snake! Also, it is good to see you posting again. Have you been overseas for awhile?


Regards,
David


----------



## dottyback (Sep 27, 2009)

fantastic photograph! dont let us down by only posting one photo though! keep them comming! cheers ben


----------



## saratoga (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi David

Have just been a bit busy and not out too much. Hope to be doing some more posts soon but am concentrating on trying to get some video now.....all gets very complicated with videos and cameras....I think sometimes I just want to go out with my binoculars and just look. Saw a lot of great tigers the other day. Next warm day I'll take the camera along and get some more shots.

Am still enjoying your posts...just fantastic.

cheers

Greg


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 27, 2009)

glad to see ya back saratoga ..and as usual the pic is great ...


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice capture, of a beautiful specimen.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing photo Saratoga!


----------

